# Our goatie playground!



## RMADairyGoats

I built our goaties this playground yesterday evening. Girls seem to LOVE it! :thumb:


----------



## liz

Great job!!! They all look quite pleased with their new playground too! :applaud:


----------



## jduwall

that just looks too fun...I would love that...  and so would my goaties... :hug:


----------



## milk and honey

That looks Really, really great! are those packing crates or did you build from 'scratch'? It inspires me to do a little building myself....


----------



## freedomstarfarm

That is a really nice playground! Great job!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

milk and honey said:


> That looks Really, really great! are those packing crates or did you build from 'scratch'? It inspires me to do a little building myself....


Yes they are shipping crates :hi5: Thanks guys, my goaties  them!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Wow! That is such a good idea for a playground! They look so happy too


----------



## DavyHollow

Love this! Too cute!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

HOLY AWESOME! That is really great! Wanna come build me one?! xD


----------



## Mandara Farm

Great job! How fun is that! :leap:  :leap: :hi5:


----------



## RPC

that is AWESOME


----------



## packhillboers

Ohhh that must just warm your heart to see your goats so happy. I love this! So fun to have happy animals and watch them play.


----------



## HoosierShadow

That is awesome! Love it and they look so content and happy!! Where did you get your shipping crates?

BTW, I must ad that it looks like you have quite a view of the sky....wow that horizon behind the goats...gorgeous! I look out and I am surrounded by trees! I miss having a view of the sky during sunrise/sunset.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HoosierShadow said:


> That is awesome! Love it and they look so content and happy!! Where did you get your shipping crates?
> 
> BTW, I must ad that it looks like you have quite a view of the sky....wow that horizon behind the goats...gorgeous! I look out and I am surrounded by trees! I miss having a view of the sky during sunrise/sunset.


My dad works at Bobcat of the Rockies and when they get big parts orders they come in crates like this and he fixes them up and we give them to the goats. They love them in the summer because they can get out of the sun and a breeze can go still go though the holes. Thanks, and yes it sure is a pretty view! :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

OMG this is awesome! I love it, we are currently trying to decide what "toys" to put out with our goats. I think your playground tops anything mine will get lucky enough to have though--awesome job!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Oh, this is funny. My husband is a contractor who frequents Bobcat of the Rockies -- If you lived closer our way, they might know each other, but given the distance, I'm sure it's another store location. Still funny how small the world can be! :wink:


----------



## groovyoldlady

I am thoroughly envious! Your playground is wonderful and it is bigger than our whole set up! (I only have 2 goats thus far, more to come when the kids are born in a couple of weeks). I'll have to see if I can talk the hubby into expanding the pen so I can do some building!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hehe! It's a small world


----------



## DebMc

What a wonderful idea! I bet your goat are loving it.

Deb Mc


----------



## jaycee

Wow this is a really cool idea. I have a burn pile of branches and scrap wood that I've been putting off burning because the goats love playing on it. But I also have tons of old pallets and your playground gave me a great idea to use them for!


----------

